# NWT-138MHz-4.4GHz (NWT4000)

## DL8RCB

:
https://bg7tbl.world.taobao.  com/
https://world.taobao.com/item/16440856351.htm?from  Site=main&spm=a312a.  7700824.w4004-11814489530.19.otxaw  A

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Valery12

!
  ,  "".

----------


## DL8RCB

> =1.3  ?


   "" :Razz:  
   ""       "  "     ,  ?
(        435  -   )   ,           -               ""(   )
 ,
    433015     ,
      ,       .
     -             





> .


    ,        -6 ,-40 ""   ""

----------

Valery12

----------


## kuslik

,          (   ),           ,    -     .,     .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 2-  ,


   UB3TAF 
 -40

 -6

 -

----------

* -   1.3, 5.7  10GHz*


-            http://www.vhfdx.ru/apparatura/ua3djg_bridge
AD8313  .  -       AD8307   ,      - http://www.kit-e.ru/assets/files/pdf/2008_11_43.pdf

                .          ,           .          ,                       .                            .  AD8313          .                             BG7TBL  .                     (  50   ) ,      Zx  -   .       -     -40       0   .           .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 6.   -   1206 (   )         . ""    -  BG7TBL .


,   .........          BG7TBL?
 ,     ?

----------

.                       ,             (                   ,                          )              ,               15 ,             .

----------


## DL8RCB

> "  "


Diamond NR - 770R  L- 98 
http://www.thiecom.de/diamond-nr770r.html

2m
   " "

70cm
   " "

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## Igor@D66

, 
  , " ,  " -25- UHF  ,  435MHz ""     ,  ,  !

----------


## Igor@D66

,   
.....  " ", !  :Razz:     ?    .

73

----------


## Igor@D66

> ""


   db "",     (  !)      .

----------


## DL8RCB

> Diamond NR - 770R  L- 98


  "" swr  


ID-31a


th-D72a

----------


## kuslik

,                     ,              ,      .

   .

----------


## kuslik

.         . (  150   500)
                .

----------


## kuslik

.   500
http://radiokot.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2495  216 
http://radiokot.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t  =44011&start=20
   .

----------


## kuslik

10 
   ,

----------


## kuslik

10        400,   



> NWT500@bg7tbl       WinNWT4.
> 
>   :   USB;  WinNWT4  .
> 1. NWT500   ,    ,         20 .          20 ;
> 2.    COM;
> 3.  WINNWT   VFO,   10 000 000 ;
> 4.     NWT500;
> 5.      "" - ""  DDS Clockfrequency  DDS Clock (HZ);
> 6.   "OK":
> ...

----------


## kuslik

.
        ....

   ...

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


    ,     "  ,    "

----------


## RX6LQ

"".       , . ,  ,   .      .               DDS-   ,    .         , ..     .

----------


## kuslik



----------


## DL8RCB

> .


   (           )



  : http://radiospy.ru/pribori/402-gen-shum
 ,    "",  .............  ............      
http://www.box73.de/index.php?cPath=112_113_132

----------

starik0

----------


## DL8RCB

> 600


    !      ,        (    )         FA  
   ,      




> 500


         ........
:     1-3 



    ,       
ps
     ,        ""

----------

starik0

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


      ,     ?    ,   ?
    ,   6   ,   ,  50    
 ,       ""   "  "  
    ,    ,    
ps
    ""

----------

starik0

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


          " "   :


*


*

----------

starik0

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


  ,
-      
   ?


 ,              ?
 ,

----------

starik0

----------


## DL8RCB

> 3-4


  ,  
 :

----------

starik0

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


  ""        (     ?)

----------

starik0

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


,      -,      - ,(            )      


  "" ,   -: -, ,    2.5Ggz   300MHz

----------

starik0

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## iHam

> -40   3-4        ?


   .        0603   0402 -       .             .  40  - .     2  20 . FR-4    3 ,         ,  ""

----------

starik0

----------


## starik0

,   .
 

     ,     .

 -1.pdf

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


,    ""

----------


## DL8RCB

!



> 12 ,


,       ?

 ,     nwt-150 (   ),     nwt-4000.

----------


## DL8RCB

> 12 .


        ?

----------


## Alex Stene

?    NWT-200.      ?

----------


## Alex Stene

.     13 ,   .    -       ? ?

      50 ,    AD8313.

 NWT 200      ,   NWT4000,        10   150 .

----------


## Alex Stene

,     .

  ,  .  .

----------


## Alex Stene

!

----------


## DL8RCB

> NWT138-4400



        NWT 138-4400


       "RTL_SDR  "

----------

